# NEED HELP ASAP



## Notorius92rhdEG (Feb 21, 2007)

hey guys new to this board but need some help.

i'm a honda head and don't know to much about older nissan's, my buddy has a 87 300zx turbo 5spd with 97k and it just died....like dead all together. he compression started it once and it won't do it again. it won't turn over at all and all the electrics work... i'm not sure where to look. please help thanks


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Not sure what is meant by "it won't turn over at all". The engine won't crank over at all, or it will not run while being cranked over.. These are 2 different things. And what is a compression start, a push start? A little more in depth explanation is required here.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

have you checked the batteries voltage?
have you inspected the battery cables?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

im with bum on this one... if theres nothing happening at all that is. with the limited info provided, it sounds like theres no electricity.


----------

